# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Clomid - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Clomid® of Clomifeencitraat stimuleert de rijping van de eicellen.* 

Het wordt gebruikt bij vrouwen bij wie er geen eicelrijping of eisprong plaatsvindt om de natuurlijke eicelrijping terug op gang te brengen.

Het wordt ook gebruikt als extra stimulatie bij kunstmatige inseminatie of coïtustiming om meerder eicellen te doen rijpen wat de kans op een zwangerschap vergroot. 

Men start meestal met het innemen van de tabletten op dag 3 of 5 van de cyclus en neemt ze gedurende 5 dagen. Ondertussen kan men via bloedonderzoeken en echografieën volgen hoever de eicel al gerijpt is en kan het tijdstip van de eisprong vrij nauwkeurig bepaald worden.

Een nadeel is de grotere kans op een meerlingzwangerschap.

Bijwerkingen zijn humeurschommelingen, hoofdpijn, warmteopwellingen, visusstoornissen zoals dubbelzien, wazig zicht, vlekken zien en zeer zelden overstimulatie.
*
Hoe werkt het?*
Om de volgende uitleg beter te kunnen volgen, lees je best eerst hoe het normaal zou moeten 

Clomifeencitraat is een kunstmatig hormoon dat werkt als een antioestrogeen (of ‘nep’ oestrogeen). Het bindt zich op de receptoren van het lichaamseigen oestrogeen en verhindert dat het eigen oestrogeen zelf kan binden. Wanneer het eigen oestrogeen minder op zijn receptoren kan binden (omdat die al bezet zijn) lijkt het voor het lichaam alsof er minder oestrogeen aanwezig is. Er wordt op die manier een signaal naar de hersenen gegeven dat er een tekort aan oestrogenen zou zijn. Oestrogenen worden door rijpende follikels in de eierstokken geproduceerd. De hersenen gaan er dus nu vanuit dat er geen follikels aan het rijpen zijn en proberen de follikelrijping en oestrogeenaanmaak op te drijven door meer GnRH te produceren dat dan de LH en FSH productie stimuleert. De hoeveelheid LH en FSH in het bloed stijgt waardoor er meer follikels gestimuleerd worden tot rijping.

(bron: www.deverdwaaldeooievaar.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*CLOMID*
* 
Samenstelling*
Clomifen in tabletvorm.


*Werking*
Het werkzame bestanddeel van dit geneesmiddel stimuleert de rijping en het vrijkomen van een eitje in de eierstokken.


*Toepassing*
- ter stimulering van een zwangerschap;
- stoornissen in de vruchtbaarheid van de man.


*Contra-indicaties*
- stoornis in de leverwerking;
- abnormaal bloedverlies uit de baarmoeder.


*Voorzorgen/Waarschuwing*
Voorzichtigheid is geboden bij diabetes.

*
Bijwerkingen*
Het geneesmiddel wordt over het algemeen goed verdragen. Soms treden ongewenste bijverschijnselen op zoals:
- opvliegers;
- maag-darmklachten;
- opgeblazen gevoel;
- stoornissen in het gezichtsvermogen;
- misselijkheid;
- braken;
- nervositeit;
- neerslachtigheid;
- vermoeidheid;
- draaierig gevoel in het hoofd;
- slapeloosheid;
- hoofdpijn;
- gewichtstoename;
- pijnlijke borsten;
- huiduitslag.


*Gebruik in de zwangerschap*
Niet gebruiken als men al zwanger is.


*Gebruik bij het geven van borstvoeding*
Niet gebruiken tijdens de periode van borstvoeding.


*Invloed op de rijvaardigheid en de bekwaamheid om machines te gebruiken*
Bij patiënten waarbij duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, slaperigheid, vermoeidheid of misselijkheid optreedt, kan het reactievermogen (verkeersdeelname) nadelig worden beïnvloed. In zulke gevallen wordt het derhalve afgeraden om aan het verkeer deel te nemen of om machines te bedienen.


*Wijze van gebruik*
De dosering wordt door de arts individueel vastgesteld. Innemen met een half glas water. Volg de aanwijzingen en instructies zoals beschreven in de bijsluiter.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Deze medicatie is enkel op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar!
Heeft iemand hierover vragen of wil iemand zijn ervaringen met dit middel delen..alle reacties zijn welkom!!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Maria238

Clomid - http://european-medicines.info

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer, laatste link werkt niet...
Ben wel benieuwd of iemand er ervaring mee heeft.

----------


## klonoxan

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

